

Crowdfunding – Where small businesses can borrow if the banks turn them down - q-base
http://www.economist.com/news/special-report/21650291-where-small-businesses-can-borrow-if-banks-turn-them-down-cool-man

======
morpheous
You are aware - this article is behind a wall?

